# colt for inlay?



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

I am going to try some inlay. I am going to buy a small router for this and free hand work so I can leave the big one in the table. 

Question is can an inlay kit be fitted to the colt and can it be used for the bushings for templates without a lot of mocifacation? 

Seems like it would be an easy to work with tool for this as it is so light. Or would I be better off with a small plunge router?

Mike
Central Oregon


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Yes the Colt can take on the PC type brass guides but you need to add a plate to do that , just like the other two routers listed below, but you want a plunge router for inlay work, you need to plunge in true and sq.to the stock..I would say the T4 and the Milescraft base plate would be your best buy..and the best way..
Hope this helps 


Amazon.com: Bosch PR010 Round Subbase for Threaded Temp Guides for Bosch Colt Palm Routers: Home Improvement

http://www.woodworkingshop.com/cgi-bin/0FCFE2E6/mac/additmdtl.mac/showItemDetail?loadItem=TD40000

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1211 Base Plate Metal-Nose Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement

Solid Brass Router Inlay Kit

Amazon.com: DEWALT DWP611PK 1.25 HP Max Torque Variable Speed Compact Router Combo Kit with LED's: Home Improvement

====



awoodnut said:


> I am going to try some inlay. I am going to buy a small router for this and free hand work so I can leave the big one in the table.
> 
> Question is can an inlay kit be fitted to the colt and can it be used for the bushings for templates without a lot of mocifacation?
> 
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

awoodnut said:


> I am going to try some inlay. I am going to buy a small router for this and free hand work so I can leave the big one in the table.
> 
> Question is can an inlay kit be fitted to the colt and can it be used for the bushings for templates without a lot of mocifacation?
> 
> ...


Hi Mike - T-4 comes with an adapter plate that will allow it to take the PC size bushings. It didn't come with a centering pin though so I just use a 1/4" bit in a 5/16" bushing to center up. Base plate may be a bit small for general routing though. May also look into the Milescraft base system. The deWalt 611 looks like it would suit your needs also but about double the $$.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

????
" T-4 comes with an adapter plate that will allow it to take the PC size bushings " I didn't know that..but the funky one that comes with Triton will fit.. 

" 43mm diameter collar removeable base for carving, die grinding and pillar drill fitment. Tapped fixing holes for *Trend standard guide bushes*."

"Product Information:
Introducing Trend's T4EK is a light duty 1.1 HP plunge base router with electronic variable speed motor. This plunge router is ideal for inlaying, sign making, edge molding or any other light duty routing applications. A convenient spindle lock makes short work of bit changing. With the easily removable router base, the T4EK motor is perfect for any power carving enthusiast. Includes three collets (1/4”, 6mm and 8mm), a clip-in dust spout, *a 5/8“ template guide bushing*, edge guide and storage case. "

========


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

HI Bob - Mine came with a 5/8 bushing (I think it 5/8, may be 16mm, gotta check that) and another plate with just a hole in it that accepts the PC bushings. I'll be in the shop later this am and check the manual and see what it's called. Kit also had an edge guide, couple of wrenches and a dust collector.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Bj - just checked the T-4 manual. They call it a "Screw on style guide bush adapter plate". #88 on the parts explode, part number T3/GBS/USA.

Of course they also list a 5/8" guide bushing but it calipers out much closer to 16 mm. No matter, only .007 off, not a big deal.:happy:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Thanks for the feed back, now you got me going I'm going to check the box out to and see if it's in the box also..if not I may drill out the 5/8" guide to 1 3/16" so it will take on the PC guides..

Or I just may just use the kit below that's been in the box for about 5 years.
I just recalled that a made a plastic ring for the big guide to make it a 40mm type, that's Harry's love to use.. 

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-RA1125-...ref=sr_1_3?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1291906602&sr=1-3
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-RA1100-Threaded-Template-Adapter/dp/B0009H5INI/ref=pd_cp_hi_2
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-RA1150-Centering-Cone/dp/B0006BD7VM/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_b

Amazon.com Product Description
This 7-piece router template guide kit includes the most popular template guide sizes. The adapter can be used with Porter-Cable, Black & Decker, other routers. Aluminum construction for the PC type guides.

=======



jschaben said:


> Bj - just checked the T-4 manual. They call it a "Screw on style guide bush adapter plate". #88 on the parts explode, part number T3/GBS/USA.
> 
> Of course they also list a 5/8" guide bushing but it calipers out much closer to 16 mm. No matter, only .007 off, not a big deal.:happy:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey John

Here's a snapshot with the Bosch adapter plate in place and a PC brass guide, I wanted to see if it would work on the T4 as you can see it will but what a PITA to setup, the Milescraft beats it hands down. 
I just hate the Trend and the other routers that use the type of setup, I know Harry likes that type, but he likes to screw around a lot,  a old fart thing, I think.  lunch at 11:00 nap at 3:00 dinner at 5:00 and in bed by 9:00..,right Harry ...

The Milescraft plate is so easy and quick when it comes time to put in a new guide in,no screws to remove just a quick snap and it's ready to go to work..plus I can get the brass ring tight or off when it's off the machine..

The Bosch adapter needs to be rework so it can fit in place by removing some of the Alum.adapter on the sides so it will side in place and be screwed down, it's about a 2 hour job but what a PITA..  not a happy camper on this setup..

Anyway here's snapshot or two 

You will see a small hole on the side/base of the Alum.adapter I used a 1/2" forstner bit to remove some of the Alum.and it/I blew out part of it.. so it get by the boss hole for the mount on the T4 router.

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/15833-look-what-i-found-when-i-got-home.html

=============


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Bj - Picture of the Trend adapter. Lifted the pic from BobN's post you linked to.
I agree, I'm not wild about the bushing setup as it needs to be recentered each time. No centering pin included either. I've been using the milescraft pin from one of their kits. Works until I want to use the 1" bushing. Turnlock system would be a big improvement. I don't see the Bosch approach being a big help as it still needs to be centered each time.


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

Thanks guys

I like the looks of the T4. It gives me the plung in a small size. I looked at the dewalt and boch but I really want to try the smaller size for freehand stuff. I have a table for the heavy stuff.

The milescraft looks like a slick solution. Never used the offset base but seems like it would be handy. 

Never used the bushings so I will play with them in the store and decide then. Like the looks of the brass ones but ease of use is the big thing. That coming loose thing could be a real bummer also.

Thanks for all the help. I am going to look at the woodcraft store when I get to Eugene.
It's a little more expensive but the entertainment value of the store is worth a little. Plus I can play with it befor I buy it and decide on accesories.


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Dec 11, 2010)

I have the colt, but a plunge router is much better for inlay IMO. wish there was a plunge adapter for the colt


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Randy

Your wish has come true 
They make one for the Colt but it's 325.oo dollars, just for the plunge base but your best off to pickup the DeWalt 611pk and than you have the same thing just like the Colt for 200.oo  see link above.
Or you can make your own by using a PC plunge base that will cost you peanuts if you have one of the PC 690 routers.

========






knotheadswoodshed said:


> I have the colt, but a plunge router is much better for inlay IMO. wish there was a plunge adapter for the colt


----------

